# Anyone read "The Meat Goat Handbook" ?



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Wondering about comments about the newer book called "The Meat Goat Handbook" 'raising goats for Food, profit and fun' by Yvonne Zweede Tucker


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

No I have not but I do have Raising meat goats for profit by Gail Bowman and i really like it.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

I borrowed that one from the library, started it, and then my ADD tendencies took over


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No... I haven't either...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd love to find a good meat goat book for my kids especially and for me too. Most everything we've found is meat/dairy and well it's confusing when we're just dealing with meat goats. We have a Goat Resource Handbook that the 4-H leader gave us, it's really a GREAT book tries to cover both meat and dairy, but again, it can be kind of confusing since a lot of it seems to favor dairy.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I read part of it in the goat rancher - looks good


----------



## MutantAtoms (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, I have the Meat Goat Handbook. It has a lot of info...but I actually like it for the pictures. There are more indepth "how-to" books that I like better....such as the Storey's guide to raising dairy goats and Storey's guide to raising meat goats....I think those are good references. But, the Meat Goat Handbook has color photos on every page and has a very nice breakdown of the main meat breeds including their average span of productivity and their average ht/wt. Not the end-all-be-all as a resource...but I think it was worth my money.

Ellen


----------



## 1goatlady (Jan 31, 2012)

I will admit that I'm biased, as I worked for over a year on creating The Meat Goat Handbook! Here is what some readers have voluntarily said to me about the book:

"An enjoyable read for every goat enthusiast, whether a range goat producer, 4H kid or farm goat producer. Every time I open the book, I learn something new (even after years of successful 1,000 doe-herd management)" C.N., Wy

"Have been enjoying the book a lot, learning and laughing and reading parts to my wife. Your knowledge and enthusiasm and humor come through beautifully. Your Justa Goat page is a trip. The conversational style is pleasant and easy to read. Through it you will help many to start raising goats and/or raising better the ones they have." MB, PA

The book is available at Amazon.com, Goat Rancher magazine, and from me at www.SmokeRidge.net/meatgoathandbook.htm. Why buy it from the author? Because I would be happy to sign it to you!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Oooooooh! That makes it hard to resist =)


----------

